# Janome treadle machine



## buggy (Dec 9, 2012)

I got a new Janome 712T treadle machine and just got it into the cabinet. I had to take off about 1/4" on the lip of the cabinet where the machine rests in front because the lip on the machine is more shallow and it wouldn't close. It can't be seen, it's underneath the machine. Also had to cut a piece out of a plastic skirt on the right side for it to clear a metal tab on the belt plate. I got the cabinet probably a year ago off Craig's List for $100.

It runs great, really quiet after oiling the treadle. It was squeaking so loud that my cat was meowing. Tried out all the stitches and they're perfect. Since this one is downstairs I'm going to get pieces for a quilt together, something simple that I can run through whenever I feel like sitting down at the machine.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I have a Singer 90K I am converting back to a treadle. I plan to get a hand crank too to make it more portable.


----------



## Foreverautumn (Oct 25, 2010)

That cabinet looks just like an antique sewing machine cabinet my mother has!


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Nice, good job!:2thumb::beercheer:


----------



## roselle (Oct 20, 2013)

I bought the Janome 712T several years ago for my children. Even the boys like sewing projects. Two of them have a bit of cerebral palsy and have hand tremors. The treadle is easier for them to control. I also wanted it for prepping and as one more way to keep these kids occupied if the power went out. It really is a nice machine, although it is plastic. I bought a new cabinet with it. We love it and it can stay in the family as a prep item to be passed down and shared. I bought it at "Allbrands."


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

That is a beautiful and practical sewing machine you have. Good for when the power goes out.


----------



## roselle (Oct 20, 2013)

TechAdmin said:


> That is a beautiful and practical sewing machine you have. Good for when the power goes out.


I always keep in mind...What would we do, if there was no grid. We are a family that likes to be busy and be productive. I nab fabric etc., when it is on sale, and put it away. We can pressure and waterbath can, without power...We can cook and most of our foods are canned...soups, meats, veggies, sauces, fruits etc. I decided long ago storing dry beans would be counter productive. They take so much time and energy to cook...I have canned navy bean and ham soup, 15 bean and ham soup, beans and ham, baked beans etc...All they need are a min or 2 to heat up. Also less smell to float down the road to others, that may want what we have.

I keep school work purchased ahead...The kids have a professional drum set, ukes, and guitars and we took the very last of our big (NOT)divorce settlement, what was left after the attorney was fed....and with the kindness of the generous owner of a piano store...We have a brand new baby grand. He gave me a wonderful deal, and even took my 20 year old upright and traded it for what I paid for it 20 years ago...He did this for my children. How kind! SO we can practice music, which can fill years of time!. We have board games and crafts....And just life to keep up with...This beautiful piano does NOT look like it should belong in this house! We are so blessed!


----------



## kat_ingram (Jan 14, 2013)

Ok so maybe this is a dumb question, but how does a treadle work? Do you have to have a specific machine? Where can you find a treadle? What does it take to maintain one? 

So that was more than one question, but I have a sewing machine and it occurred to me that without a power source, it would be quite useless. And now I'm trying to figure out what the next step is.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

I never thought of trying to convert a newer sewing machine to work with an old treadle or I guess I had thought about it but never figured it was really do able. That is an awesome rig I"ll be hunting some of that type stuff once we move. Makes me wanna cry again knowing there were TWO!! of those in the GRANDMA shed at the old farm that didn't move with us when Mom and DAD sold the farm I grew up on. That is such a loss I used to fiddle with the one that was reachable. (lots of stuff in that shed) when I was a kiddo loved the old antiques. OH well spilled milk and water under the bridge and stuff like that. still like to have one and realy like to have one that will do the heavier materials as well like canvas and leather. Well I"ll not go looking yet I"ll want all I see and christmas is almost here  but once I have space .......................................


----------



## roselle (Oct 20, 2013)

kat_ingram said:


> Ok so maybe this is a dumb question, but how does a treadle work? Do you have to have a specific machine? Where can you find a treadle? What does it take to maintain one?
> 
> So that was more than one question, but I have a sewing machine and it occurred to me that without a power source, it would be quite useless. And now I'm trying to figure out what the next step is.


You have a place....Large...A pedal, but not like an electric sewing machine would have. You put your feet on this...It's more like a tray, and push that pedal back and forth and that makes the machine work. I really don't know how to describe it. If you were with someone sewing with a treadle, at least a modern one such as ours....You would forget it wasn't electric. Ours does button holes, and other than the pedal looks like most any other sewing machine.


----------



## roselle (Oct 20, 2013)

jsriley5 said:


> I never thought of trying to convert a newer sewing machine to work with an old treadle or I guess I had thought about it but never figured it was really do able. That is an awesome rig I"ll be hunting some of that type stuff once we move. Makes me wanna cry again knowing there were TWO!! of those in the GRANDMA shed at the old farm that didn't move with us when Mom and DAD sold the farm I grew up on. That is such a loss I used to fiddle with the one that was reachable. (lots of stuff in that shed) when I was a kiddo loved the old antiques. OH well spilled milk and water under the bridge and stuff like that. still like to have one and realy like to have one that will do the heavier materials as well like canvas and leather. Well I"ll not go looking yet I"ll want all I see and christmas is almost here  but once I have space .......................................


I gave some of our older sewing machines to our Mennonite friends and there was someone in their community that converted them. I am not sure if all can be converted, but I am pretty sure some can be. I will ask when I go out this week and visit. They have lots of children and some were getting old enough to have their own sewing machines.


----------

